# Home Theater HELP!



## tch (Feb 6, 2010)

So my name is Tyler and I'm new to the home theater style and I have a couple of questions if y'all would be willing to answer. So my set up is a basic budget college dorm setup, I just ordered the TV and received the blu-ray player already and my current receiver system and speakers are old and about to bite the dust. here's my equipment as of now

Receiver system: RCA RT2280
TV: Sharp 42-inch LC-42SB45UT 1080p LCD HDTV
blu-ray: Samsung BD-P1600
Nintendo Wii
Desktop Computer will be hooked up to use the LCD as a monitor as well. 

So I've noticed that the left speakers are shot and the receiver is ancient and so I'm in the business of getting a new receiver. here's the catch, I'm a college student and being frugal is a goal. 

So first question is this, I'm looking at a ONKYO HT-S3200, it looks decent and its within my price range, 300$.
Is this a good buy? 

Second, On the description it shows that it has 3 HDMI inputs and 1 HDMI output with 1.3 pass through. I believe that I understood the HDMI 1.3 pass through to be that the audio is just pass through and not processed by the receiver. So is that only on the output HDMI? That's fine cause the TV speakers wont be in use. but will the blu-ray player send the audio through the HDMI input at HDMI 1.3 receiver? I hope that I am understanding this correctly.

Third, would you recommend that I change anything or go a separate way in my setup? Keep in mind that I am a poor college student and I like to be frugal


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Tyler, its understandable being on a student budget. We generally dont recommend Home Theater In a Box systems but in your case the Onkyo is a decent system for the money. HDMI Pass through means that it leaves the video signal untouched and will not upconvert it. 
The 3200 also wont decode the latest audio formats from BluRay movies (TruHD and DTS MA) so if thats not a big deal to you then go for it.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Reviews say the ONKYO HT-S3200 is an excellent entry level system and it will be way ahead of the outdated RCA RT2280 with its composite and S-Video connections. You'll get good value for your money with the Onkyo.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I think those HTiB from Onkyo are probably a good deal for what you're looking for. An potential upgrade on a refurbed unit can be found here.

The only other alternative is if you went with some used equipment. I'm sure you can find a receiver for less than $100 that can handle DD and DTS, then you can buy some other speakers that might do a little better than the speakers included in that HTiB. Some inexpensive speakers that were the darling of the AV community were some Insignia speakers from Best Buy. Back in the day, I seem to recall that they were $40/pair. It looks like they've doubled in price. Maybe you can catch them on sale and save some extra $$. You can also find several great deals on places like Audiogon.com or Videogon.com on used speakers and receivers.

Just throwing out an alternative to your already great idea with that HTiB.


----------



## subzero (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, HDMI Pass through means that it leaves the video signal untouched and will not up convert it.


----------



## RLouis (Jan 20, 2010)

You might want to think about looking at some good used gear as well. There are some great deals to be had on audiogon.com and of course eBay. Both sites are easy to sort by just receivers or just speakers. Also shop Craigslist for local deals.


----------



## Cleatus (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a two month olf onkyo ht-rc180 for sale- will do 560 shipped for ya- i know its more than you want, but buy quality once and cry only once. Has a optional Ipod dock included...
I will be putting the ad in today- here on the site.


----------

